# Edit thread title?



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

I searched for this, but found nothing..
So, is it possible to edit/change the title of a thread, and if so, how?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

warp x said:


> I searched for this, but found nothing..
> So, is it possible to edit/change the title of a thread, and if so, how?


you should, unless you are doing so on the " for sale" section.

Go to the first original post , "edit", " go advanced", change the text et voilà!


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey, thanks!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

graag gedaan!


----------

